
Show HN: Home-made database with log-structured writes - edward_rolf
Hi, I&#x27;m Marcus. I&#x27;ve spent the last 15 months or so home-coding on a document database, after work, on weekends (every waking hour). My plans for this particular weekend was to implement log-structured writing. It went faster than I thought and the results were faster querying times and fast, append-only writes.<p>I&#x27;ve been working on this for almost a decade and being this close to the finish line feels surreal. This is my seventh iteration I believe. Everytime I realized I had an architecture built on a bad model I walked away, often in fury, depressed over my weak coding abilities but bouncing back pretty quick. I&#x27;ve gotten to a place where I&#x27;m comfortable throwing away months and months of coding. When starting anew I always did it fresh.<p>I did this from love and facination of search and NLP and to get good at coding. I started late in life as a professional programmer and have always felt the need to catch up with those younger than me. Today I feel like I achieved something.<p>Here is a demo of a search engine [0] built on ResinDB [1]:<p>[0] <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;searchpanels.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;searchpanels.com&#x2F;</a>
[1] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kreeben&#x2F;resin&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kreeben&#x2F;resin&#x2F;</a>
======
rcdwealth
I wish to convert 1964 geodetic system to WGS84 on search panel

